# Waterways information



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Can anyone help, please?

We are looking for information about any rules and regulations regarding the use of a small RIB in French canals, rivers & lakes, and links to any suitable websites. We have an engine, but also use the boat with just the oars.

Also any suggestions of good Aires or FPs near suitable launching points - including coastal - would be helpful. We are particularly interested in North West and South East France, but we would be interested in any area as our trip will be dependent on the weather at the time of our trip (September).
Thanks
Margaret


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

The regulator & licensing authority for the majority of French waterways is Voies Navigables de France, always know as VNF.

http://www.vnf.fr/

_Some_ pages are in English.

Basically if your rib is <5m with less than or equal to 7.3Kw (9.9hp) you are exempt from licensing.

IMHO forget the canals; the locks are in the main fully automated and designed to lift a laden 350T barge as quickly as possible - they can be very fierce. The canalised rivers (Saone, Doubs, Yonne) can be very picturesqe and they have more pleasure boat traffic. Burgundy has been gorgeous the past two Septembers. Most rivers have slipways at frequent intervals - for fishermen's boats.

Any more general Q's just ask


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree with those thoughts above, if you want to confirm such information the RYA are the definitive source within the UK since they are the ones that provide proof of ownership through registration and driver competence.

Those thoughts come from my memories when I used to teach small boat handling for them as part of the Sportsboat Instructor Scheme.

Their web address is;

http://www.rya.org.uk/Pages/Home.aspx

and they have an on-line service via;

www.rya-online.net/

Hope that helps,

Dave


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

When you say, September are you looking at the end of September??

If so and your considering the Med, just be aware it can be very rough that time of year, We are in Northern Spain in August, and all our friends ribs are off the water end of September.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you can be bothered to troll through the second half of our Summer 2011 blog (its epic) at www.hankthetank.co.uk there are loads of places we stayed where we launched our boat. I rowed all over Europe last summer. Its just a throw away 10ft dinghy but we had some serious fun in it and I also lost loads of weight rowing it.

Some of the places we used it however didnt allow outboards other than electric but there were some fantastic locations that did such as the River Tarn at St Rome de Tarn. There a few good locations around the Tarn Area and north and south of there. Dont know if these are too far west for you though.

North West on the coast there are loads of places on the Cherbourg Peninsula and quite a few around Brittany.

When I think about it half of the time we are parked near water!

Anyway a few pictures and info to get you started

Private beach at St Croix, Provence not far from the Verdon Gorges. There is another Aire at the top end of the lake where you could row up the gorges










St Rome de Tarn not far from Millau and possibly one of the nicest wild spots or unofficial Aires we have been on. Power allowed here.










View from the other side of the river Tarn. You can just see the van on the other side. There is a cascade which you can actually row under just up river. The whole river is quite wide and deep here.










Just further north near Salles Curan is Lake Paraloupe. I don't seem to have a pic on here but the Aire there is again an unofficial one but there are usually lots of vans there. Power is allowed there and it's a good size with loads of fingers to explore. These all may be too far west for you but some superb locations all near each other none the less.

Lac du Laouzas. A bit further south of the Tarn. Lovely place and the Aire is superb with EHU for about €6 a night. Perfect launching from the van here. We even had our own private island here.










Wilding on a superb spot on the Cherbourg Peninsula. There are loads of places like that up there and one or two in Brittany as well










Wilding by a quiet harbour in Brittany. You will need to PM me for this one. The only issue here is the tide is out for most of the day and it's really shallow.










Dinghy on back of bike










When I think about it there are more places than you can shake a stick at to launch a boat and many where you don't even need to move the van. It was a little easier for us as the whole thing goes on the scooter. I have to drop Mrs D off first though and go back for the boat.

Having the little boat for us last summer was just fantastic.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just remembered for the south east coast. The Aire at Ramatuelle just outside St Tropez is 50m from the beach.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=830


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

steco1958 said:


> When you say, September are you looking at the end of September??
> 
> If so and your considering the Med, just be aware it can be very rough that time of year, We are in Northern Spain in August, and all our friends ribs are off the water end of September.


Thanks for the information!
Not likely to reach the south before the end of September.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for your help, guys. I need more time than I have to do the research, but I am looking at the Tarn area more closely.
Some great wild sites you have - barryd - will be in touch by pm :wink: 
It raises the spirit to see all the blue skies and beautiful views - it has been so wet, windy and miserable here, most of the winter. Give me crisp clear cold weather anyday.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Franche Comte lakes*

Saw Raymond Blanc's programme the other night - cooking in Franche comte - his home region. Looked a good place to go, and have identified lakes in the south of the area. Has anyone been there, and what is it like - particularly in September?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Franche Comte lakes*



magbrin said:


> Saw Raymond Blanc's programme the other night - cooking in Franche comte - his home region. Looked a good place to go, and have identified lakes in the south of the area. Has anyone been there, and what is it like - particularly in September?


Not been but its on the list as one of my favourite cheeses is from there. Morbier. A piece of Morbier (room temp) with some fresh Campagne bread is (for me) possibly the nicest food in the world only possibly topped by Brie de Meaux or Brie de Melun if its ripe. Washed down by a case of Leffe Blonde! Ah, sod it! I want to go now!


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Magbrin ... can't speak for the lakes, but the R Doubs runs thro' the center of the region, and the upper (haut) Saone in the north of the region, then there is the unnavigable (by us) Ain in the south.

Besancon is slap bang in the middle - we moored there for 6 weeks last summer and Dole (with an unofficial 'aire' immediatly opposite the port du plaisance) where we happily stayed for a month. Mulhouse and Belfort are both worth a visit too, former being in Alsace, actually.

Late September the nights are getting cooler, it's very common for bodies of water to be covered in heavy mist till mid morning.

Photos of the Doubs and Haut Saone on my FB page; you don't need to login to FB if you follow these links.

http://tinyurl.com/8y9uaxz
http://tinyurl.com/7uko2af
http://tinyurl.com/7yt763n
http://tinyurl.com/6ptmzau


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Just realised the the lakes that you're referring to may be the Dombes. This area is not likely to conducive to boating; these lakes are all man-made from 15c onwards specifically for fish farming and most will, I imagine, be on private property. The largest Parc Ornithologique in France is slap bang in the middle ...


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks lads. more useful information
BTW subfiver, only managed to get the first link, but some great pics there. Thanks


----------

